
B Corporations - jakep36
http://www.bcorporation.net/
======
jakep36
I came across it via a podcast from Stanford on entrepreneurial thought
leaders. I guess it hit home because I've thought a lot lately about the
entropy the big corporations are doomed to when their primary goal becomes
share holder value. I think that this is a great idea and hope that it give an
alternative to standard corporate values. Would google have been a B-Corp if
it existed?

------
trekker7
Damn, I'd have hoped this would get more points.

